# chineese reproduction wheel



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

there was a nice article in the spin off mag this month. jonathan bosworth did buil a chineese production wheel. very interesting construction. 
found a video with jonathan and his wheel in action. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=BVchl_we5Ls


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like a future project, seen a vid of it before and thought it was cool


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that was exactly what i was thinking when i saw the picture. i'm sure you can do it


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is so cool. I want one. I devised it after seeing one one depicted in stone. There's also an engraving about 150 yrs old (?) of a woman spinning on a larger wheel. There are two spindles on each wheel. I guess you would hold two units of fiber in each hand.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Found this nice picture, looks like a bicycle wheel would work well.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yup, that is the one


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Figure might as well post this build here, maybe ya want to split it off seperate.

Got a start, steaming the footman so we can bend it to shape.
Using a bicycle wheel for now may build a wood one later.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think this is a perfect place for you to post.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes, perfect placing. taking front seat now


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Done, video coming soon.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

First run, belt slipped at the end and couldn`t get it wound on.
Needs to free up and break in, different thing i`ll tell ya. :rock:
Video


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

you are just a genius, i knew it.:rock:
i think the original version was spinning on two spindles at the same time. no idea how that should work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lordy man you amaze me. The speed in which you can produce something as obscure as this, WOW!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Susanne, it was a pretty easy build, it`s cool and smooth, just takes some getting used too.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Marchwind, gotta get er done times a wastin.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

it looks fast too. just wondering for what kind of fiber this originally was built for. cotton? silk?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If it's Chinese I would guess silk but maybe cotton too.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep it spins fast, man did i find that out. Unless your real good and twisting fine like silk or cotton it`s better to spin, draw, spin draw like a big wheel.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I want one with a regular flyer on it


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

sbanks said:


> I want one with a regular flyer on it


I just told the wife this morn that would be cool.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Re made the base to give her a little more curve. :dance:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty girl you got there Pitchy!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, the bicycle wheel isn`t the best looking but i don`t feel like making a wood flywheel like it should have. I`m going to paint the wheel brown, i think it will blend in better.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy come spring i might visit. would love to see what you have built. 
i like the curvy look.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> pitchy come spring i might visit. would love to see what you have built.
> i like the curvy look.


Neat, that would be great. :bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW, just wow!

You are amazing, pitchy!!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

We glued some boards up this morn, waiting for them to dry then we are going to make a wood flywheel for it. 
Thanks MLF.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here`s what the wheel is going to look like.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

very pretty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It will be more of a work of art than any of your other ones Pitchy! Now you're making pretty wheels not just functional. I guess that answers the age old question, form follows function.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I understand what your saying but i personally find a lot of beauty in that red oak pendulum wheel and the wood grain in some of those Norway pine wheels.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder , functionality to some and curves to others. :happy2:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Pitchy I didn't mean your other wheels weren't beautiful in their own right, they are. But I notice with this one you are adding more curvy lines.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I know ya didn`t MarchWind and i agree this flywheel has a added touch of elegance, just got it cut out and sanded and a bushing in it. Should be done in a while. :thumb:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Well here she is, all sexy and ready to dance.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh pitchy that just looks awesome. love love love.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Susanne, turned out pretty nice we like it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

DAY-YUM!!

She sure is purty!!!

I'd love to try spinning on that.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Cyndi.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Your finished wheel is beautiful Pitchy. I love the cutouts in the wheel and I love the pinkish tone to the finished wood, at least in the pictures I see it looks pinkish 

I doubt there is anything you cannot make.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Marchwind


----------

